

Show HN: Websites for Trello - fiatjaf
http://websitesfortrello.com/

======
hbhakhra
This looks very impressive. Any details on how it was done?

~~~
fiatjaf
Trello sends webhooks when anything is created or updated in a Board, Websites
for Trello listens and keeps his own model of each Board structure and data to
serve it on demand in the form of webpages.

